# Water hammer arrestors...



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Has anybody stumbled across shock arrestors that have worn out?
I went to a call that I did about 5 yrs ago and the pistons inside were stuck in the highest position. They were for the wash machine and it was banging the pipes. Replaced them and all was good.

They were Soiux Cheif and according to the website they are tested to 10,000 cycles.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

WHA's that have failed? Are you kidding? Of course. The Sioux Chief and comparable piston type "topedoes" fail like light bulbs. Work great while in action but just don't have the staying power. Even the all stainless spring and diaphragm types fail regularly.

Don't install a hammer arrestor thinking thats the last itme you'll be back.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

No brand of arrestors will last , water will defeat ANYTHING.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> No brand of arrestors will last , water will defeat ANYTHING.


 
Yes it will...:thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Miguel said:


> WHA's that have failed? Are you kidding? Of course. The Sioux Chief and comparable piston type "topedoes" fail like light bulbs. Work great while in action but just don't have the staying power. Even the all stainless spring and diaphragm types fail regularly.
> 
> Don't install a hammer arrestor thinking thats the last itme you'll be back.


This is why we are no longer allowed to conceal them.:yes:


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

It was the first time that I have seen it in 13yrs. Just was curious


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

They are still hellva a lot better than stand alone 12" pipe.. most reason I've seen them fail is due to overheating. Another problem I have with them is the inspectors keep failing them.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

EVERYTHING in plumbing has a shelf life.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Except Widdershins.:thumbup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plumber666 said:


> Except Widdershins.:thumbup:


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

And OldSchool!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumber666 said:


> Except Widdershins.:thumbup:





U666A said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> And OldSchool!


And SlickRick!!!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> And SlickRick!!!!


+1!!!!


----------

